# Star Wars: The Force Awakens



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't believe there isn't a thread for this already, so I'll start the ball rolling. With the official Teaser #2 being released yesterday I'm officially nerding out over here.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a nice trailer. Thanks for posting. I will definitely check out this movie when it comes out. I just hope the story lives up to the hype! 

I will not check it out on 3d screens but on regular IMAX


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't wait! Neither can my son!


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

I can't wait! The teaser was awesome, but the trailer blew my socks off! Like many others I'm a huge Star Wars fan, so I'll be there opening day and will see it several times in theaters


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

I don't know how many times I've seen this now, and just now I noticed something. Luke says"my father has it" not 'had' it. Does this mean we are going to see Force Spirit Anakin at some point in the film? And if so, who will play the part?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

yawn...

maybe I need to sit down and watch all the movies how many are there now 6?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you were born befor 1970 Starwars is a staple of life. You haven't lived unless you have at least watched them once. I sat through all 6 movies over a two weekend run at home about a year ago and it was great to see everything in order as to how the story unfolded. It is not even that much of a change going from watching 1-3 made in the late 90s to watching 4-6 made in the late 70s George Lucas really had a nack to make a movie that stands the test of time.

On e side note I still have an original box set of the THX certified VHS movies 4-6. As a kid anything Starwars was big


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Talley said:


> yawn... maybe I need to sit down and watch all the movies how many are there now 6?


 Yawn? Really? Uh yes…if you haven't seen Star Wars you're missing out on a American film classic. My guess is if reviews are good it might set box office records.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> I don't know how many times I've seen this now, and just now I noticed something. Luke says"my father has it" not 'had' it. Does this mean we are going to see Force Spirit Anakin at some point in the film? And if so, who will play the part?


J.J. said that that line is actually the same line as from Return of the Jedi, copied into the new trailer. they re-recorded part of it and then overlayed that on top, most likely it's a filler line used from the old movies, but there is a possibility that Anakin could return as a force ghost


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If you were born befor 1970 Starwars is a staple of life. You haven't lived unless you have at least watched them once. I sat through all 6 movies over a two weekend run at home about a year ago and it was great to see everything in order as to how the story unfolded. It is not even that much of a change going from watching 1-3 made in the late 90s to watching 4-6 made in the late 70s George Lucas really had a nack to make a movie that stands the test of time.
> 
> On e side note I still have an original box set of the THX certified VHS movies 4-6. As a kid anything Starwars was big


I'm a 1982 baby. I've seen them at one point or another and seen all the new ones in the 90s when they came out but the originals I haven't seen since I was a kid.

Maybe I need to invest so I can catch up.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I had been trying to keep the new films a secret from my 9yo until the release date was a little closer so he wouldn't rattle himself loose in anticipation. Then some dope at the airport Monday saw his Star Wars t-shirt and asked if he was excited for the new movies. He's been vibrating ever since.

What's the order they recommend watching them in now? Episode 4-2-3-5-6? Skipping 1 altogether because there's nothing important in it? I like this idea.

I love the original trilogy. It's fantastic from the first frame to the last. But the 90s films were disappointing to me. 20+ years of advancement and the special effects look worse than the original film. Sure, your computer can make pretty pictures, but when you put them together with the live action you did such a terrible job that it looks like I'm watching a small-market weathercast. I mean, this is Star Wars. You couldn't get a better key than that? You didn't think to create an artificial depth of field to separate your CGI plates and the actors? 

*A New Hope will always trump any of the 90s films for no other reason than the fact that it was filmed on actual sets and in actual locations, not against a green screen.*

Lucas is a visionary and a pioneer, but he's a terrible writer and director. I could rant on this all day. I don't hate any of the films (though Episode 1 is close to that level), but I just wish he had taken a different route to producing the films in the 90s. It should've been so great, and it just wasn't. I even saw Episode II in the screening room at Skywalker Ranch, sitting between Carson Daly & Jack Osbourne. Samuel L. Jackson and a bunch of the rest of the cast were sitting in the two rows in front of us (MTV Celebrity Screening special - I was on the crew). It didn't make the movie any better.

I have much higher hopes now that he is so far removed from the process. I think these next three will be fantastic. I hope.


----------

